# Field Launchers, any input???



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the Gunners Up launchers are the most competative right now. You'll also need to purchase an electronics package to operate them. Dogtra has been the most competative in recent years but TriTronics is getting there again.

There is Bumper Boy to consider, but they only throw bumpers not birds.

Then there are box launchers, well release is more accurate, if you're doing quartering and flushing work. Most of them have weak springs and don't give the bird much of a lift.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought a pair of Zingers about nine years ago that still work like the day UPS dropped them off. They're expensive though. I seem to remember it coming in around a grand with electronics (for the pair). 

Before that, I was using a Retrieve R Trainer, which is a hand held launcher that I was never real comfortable using.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Another Zinger fan here. I like the product, and the owner of the company has been great about supporting the game and clubs in my area. The Mini-Z size that Rob started making a couple of years ago is great if you have a smaller vehicle--they will fit in a back seat or on top of crates. I use Tri-tronics releases, but mainly because that is what every one else in my group has and we can field marry the receivers to one transmitter if using a number of them. When I got mine, Rob tried to get me to take Dogtras--he's just found less returns with them. 
I also have an Uplander (box launcher) which is also great if you will be training in colder weather. The tubing on the regular wingers doesn't do so well in the cold--it kind of freezes in the stretched position and loses its elasticity, but the throw is smaller. I also like the Uplander for doing live flyers in training a quarter to flush.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Two Zinger Winger II's here with tri-tronics releases. I do like the set-ups.

With your vehicle you might wish a mini-Z. I think Josh has one if you wished to look at it before ordering either.

A friend has Gunners Up and seems very happy with those as well.
Hand
PS
We need to get together in the next few days.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. I'll crunch the numbers and see what I can find. 

And, Randy, shoot me an e-mail as to when you are available, I'm in town M-F and Saturday for obedience training, I'm sure we can meet up. How are the puppies doing?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Swampcollie said:


> There is Bumper Boy to consider, but they only throw bumpers not birds.


Actually, they have adaptors that will launch birds. I have two 8-shooters that have been very good.

EvanG


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I am the odd one out. I have a Birds Up Featherweight Launcher from Retriever Specialists. I like that it is compact and light. The places closest to us require me to hike into the training area. So with this I can carry my gear and dog all in one trip. It comes with everything you need, including the electronics. You can record any sound that you like to play on it, and play that sound at the touch of a button. I have had it about a year now, and it works nice for me!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

EvanG said:


> Actually, they have adaptors that will launch birds. I have two 8-shooters that have been very good.
> 
> EvanG


How far can they throw a mallard duck? 

I have Derby Doubles so inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

With level 4 loads the toss is about like an average live person; no further. But that's certainly adequate.

EvanG


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

I have a couple of Zingers (the oldest is over 10 years old and have only had to replace rubbers) and a couple of BB derby doubles that I use. TT electronics on the Zingers. I also have gathering dust in the garage an old tripod winger (Training Group, I think it is called) and a Max 5000.

I like the BBs a lot, but could live without them if I still had my wingers. I think I would like the BBs a lot more if I could work them with my TT electronics.

I have a friend with several Gunners Up. Hard for me to tell any difference but he says he prefers the Zinger.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm still using my old Lucyana Strong Arms. I don't know if they still sell them or not. 
I use the BB's mostly for diversion birds.


----------

